# Lynnhaven VA



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Spent Veterans Day at Lynnhaven Va. and the entire wind in face weekend chasing speckled trout. Day one was full of promise and anticipation. 








Well the fish ate up my white bass assassins and we boated close to 50 specs. Most under 14 inches and it was a blast. 
If you have ever fished back in Lynnhaven you will see sand bars that are everywhere. There are no straight channels to find. 








Next day I got a nice big spec and a convict bass.








Sunday the wind had us off the water by 10 am with no bites at all. 
Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. There have tons of those small specks being caught with few keepers. And yes that inlet can be very tricky at times. :beer:


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Very tricky inlet.. good catch.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Lynhaven*

Were you doing a charter?


----------

